# Vet not advising use of Revolution for heartworm prevention



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

*Vet not advising use of Revolution for heartworm prevention*

My daughter took her new dog to the vet for a checkup, and to get heartworm preventative medication. They told her they were no longer selling it. That they had to many dogs testing heartworm positive that were on Revolution. 
I asked my vet yesterday (different than the one she used), and he said he had quit selling it a couple of years ago for the same reason.
He does not know if it owner error or not, but decided the risk of heartworms to the dogs was to high.

This really surprised me, as I had used it in the past. I only stopped using it months ago because the dogs were swimming so much. I didn't want to rearrange where I took them in order to use it.


----------



## organicthoughts (Oct 9, 2012)

*Re: Vet not advising use of Revolution for heartworm prevention*

I don't use it... I think a lot of vets are finally coming to their senses about these topical/preventative treatments. They can cause more harm then good. Learning about the heartworm cycle based on weather patterns and temperatures is a good idea. That way, if you do need to treat it would most likely be every 4-6 months as opposed to monthly.

Heartworm Development Requires Sustained Day & Night Weather Above 57˚F. If the weather isn't consistently above that, you really don't need to worry about heartworm.

Some more info: http://www.acreaturecomfort.com/heartworminfo.htm


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

*Re: Vet not advising use of Revolution for heartworm prevention*

I use a preventive year round. I've had the AC running in the house for the last 2 days, before that I had the windows open because of the nice weather. If I lived up north, I could see where you might get by with not using it over the winter months.


----------



## MCD (May 4, 2013)

*Re: Vet not advising use of Revolution for heartworm prevention*

In Ontario, we only give heartworm pills or other prevention in the late spring/summer months.
I would hate to have to do it year round! Just another expense.


----------

